# 2009 Branson Hobbytown USA Parking Lot Racing



## The Black Hand (Jul 2, 2007)

July 2009 Radio-Controlled Car Racing Parking Lot Racing Program / Location: 

Hobbytown USA
4418 Gretna Road,
Branson, MO.
( in the Branson Meadows Mall right across from the movie theatre.)

Race Day: 7/26/2009
Race Fees: $15.00 per class 
Racing starts at 1:00 p.m.

Heats and Mains done by 4:00 p.m.

2 Heats, 1 Main on race days

Track: Road Course

Classes:
1. 1/12 on-road (will be split up as necessary)
2. 1/10 touring electric
3. 1/10 touring nitro
4. 1/10 off-road (run onroad /nitro-electric trucks and buggies) - will be split up as necessary
5. Slash / SC10 class

NOTE: WE WILL NOT RUN ANY MODELS BIGGER THAN 1/10 SCALE DUE TO LIABILITY ISSUES.

Rules:
1. ALL DRIVERS will assist in Turn Marshaling. Anyone physically unable to do so must find a substitute to take his / her place.
2. Those using LiPo’s must use LiPo bag while charging them.
3. Brushed or Brushless motors OK.
4. Any displays of poor sportsmanship will lead to the individual being asked to leave.
5. WE WILL NOT RUN ANY MODELS BIGGER THAN 1/10 SCALE DUE TO LIABILITY ISSUES. 
6. All 1/10 monster trucks will be subject to inspection by track director. 

Awards:
A-Main 1st thru 3rd,
Top Qualifier, (determined in heats)
Track Record (Must be set in the A-Main)

Miscellaneous:
Bring your own pit.
Bring your Own Power
Restrooms close by.
Restaurants close by-
On-Site Hobby Shop

Foul Weather Policy: Inclement weather cancels racing period. If it’s raining, foul weather ect we will not run.

Thanks for your interest.


----------

